# K2 Maysis/T1 DB for freestyle?



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

First, go with whatever fits you best. However should they fir the same the Maysis will be a bit softer.Also, your weight will have a lot to do with how stiff the boot rides.I am a bigger guy so for a softer park feel I ride what to most would be a boot that is on the stiffer side.My soft freestyle boots almost feel like hightop sneakers.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah I'm going to only choose what fits. But just wanted to know if these will affect me in any way. I'm light, 140lb so I don't want the boot to be too stiff, but if it's ok, I'll go for it. If it fits of course.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

In that case the Maysis will be the softer choice. I tried a pair before settling on the Darkos. The liner is great. Didn't have a chance to try the T1. Ask BurtonAvenger on here about them, he has a lot of riding time on his.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

The Darko's are another I've been looking at. Are they even softer? Not double boa but they have the boa liner which is what I"m really after.

Oh screw it, going to hit the shop right now to try those two on. They don't have the T1's yet. I know BA does love his T1's tho.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> The Darko's are another I've been looking at. Are they even softer? Not double boa but they have the boa liner which is what I"m really after.
> 
> Oh screw it, going to hit the shop right now to try those two on. They don't have the T1's yet. I know BA does love his T1's tho.


I got the traditional lace ones. I didn't feel much difference in stiffness between it and the Maysis really.I just found the shape of it suited my foot better.Otherwise I would have bought the Maysis for the BOA liner adjustment.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Freestyle but wont do grabs?? roiiiighht. 

Here's how you should determine your purchase (in order)
1) Comfort
2) Solid fit
3) Binding fit

Only your foot and bindings will tell you what you should get.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

xxfinnellxx said:


> Freestyle but wont do grabs?? roiiiighht.
> 
> Here's how you should determine your purchase (in order)
> 1) Comfort
> ...


I don't do big jumps. Picked up the sport way too late for that. And I did say maybe a little. Little jumps equals little grabs. Eventually. But think, ground tricks, smaller natural features. I ate shit on a small jump last year. Wasn't fun.

Just wanted to make sure the flex was ok. But fuck it, I'll adjust.


----------



## Kuragari (May 26, 2009)

Sounds like you and I have the same kind of boot fitting problems and are similar type riders, I don't do much park either. I have the K2 T1s w/Laces and they feel fine popping off natural features, I prefer the ankle support and response. I came from riding the Salomon F22s previously and they probably had slightly better heel hold (only reason I got rid of them is because they stank to high heaven after a while and without removable liners were a pain to try and clean) and were fairly stiff as well. I couldn't see myself going with a flexier boot than that.


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

I've got some of the same issues; skinny ankles, inevitable heel lift, plus flat feet. That said, I'm on my 3rd pair of K2's. The 1st were the T1's, the last 2 were/are the T1 DB's, now Maysis (just picked up a pair of last years T1DB's for half price). For me every other boot I tried on, I needed an 11.5. With the K2's, an 11 fit perfect. Like the others have said, it all starts and ends with the boot fit. That's actually one of the reasons I don't ski anymore, even good boots suck! As a plus, the K2 11's get me in an L instead of a XL binder. Comfy boots and more board choices. In the end - your feet will tell you what to buy.


----------

